# Betta first aid kit, a fabulous idea? :)



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Today after slaving over the sink with water changes, chemical tests, and organizing my betta first aid kit I wondered if anyone else here made one. They are nifty to have and I think its good to be prepared! what is included in yours? Or... if you dont have one, would you think it be a good idea to make one and what would you put in it? 0.o Any recommended medications, please post for everyone to see!!!!! =3

Example:

My Betta kit includes:

Medications/Removers
* Aquarium salt (many purposes )
* Topfin Ammonia Remover
* Pimafix (bacterial infections)
* API Bettafix ( for damaged fins, scales, and stress)
* Melafix (fish infections and fin regrowth)
* Betta Revive (baterial, fungal, protozoan diseases)

( I am getting more meds soon! )

Water treatment
* Tetra Aquasafe water conditioner plus bioextract 
* Aqueon Bettabowl plus water conditioner 
*Tetra Betta Safe water conditioner
* Jungle Clear Water (cloudy water treatment)

Extra foods
*NLS Betta Formula
*Tetra Bloodworms
*Aqueon Natural Betta Pellets
*Hikari Biogold pellets
*SFBB Beefheart cubes (freezer )
*SFBB Daphnia ( freezer )
*Tetra tropical flakes ( yuck!  )


Chemical Tests

*Mardel Master Test Kit: Ammonia, Ph, Alkalinity, Harness, Nitrates, Nitrites
* those tiny thin skinney beakers for water testing strips
* chemical test color charts

Other
*Petsmart Manuals:
- Betta guide
- Fish disease diagnose and treatment 
- General fish care
- Aquarium set up/ cycling process 
* spare thermometers
* aquarium nets
* soft plastic tweezers
*eyedroppers for medications
* 1/2 gal quarantine tank
* 8 portable betta temporary storage containers w/ lids ( from the petstores in case of tornados or fires! I keep my babies super safe  )

All this except my freezer foods and my quarantine tank are stored in a small, clear, storable tub with a sealed lid.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I keep the basics around in my first aid kit.


epsom salt
aquarium salt
IAL leaves
stress coat
maracyn 2 (just incase
ethromycin (just incase)


betta revive
1 gallon quarantine critter keeper with heater
I think is a good idea to have a few things around, just in case something happens at an unfortunate time..._which is usually does_.:lol:


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow. 
that's an amazing thing for you to do. So many things, larsa!


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

This is a really good idea! I have AQ salt on hand and extra food. I really need to get and extra quarantine tank and a portable cup just in case. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## adamxaotmic (Aug 24, 2011)

Someone should package all this inside a 1gal Critter Keeper and sell them.
As like an actual Betta first aid kit.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

littlebittyfish...espom salt? o.o im interested in that. those leaves are a GREAT idea... im trying to find some for my fishes  there has been a lot of fires recently here in Texas so i have to be prepared! I love your signature btw :3 I have been trying to make one like that

articrain, a critter keeper can be used a quarantine tank as long as you get a small filter  they are like 10 at walmart.

hmmmmm sell betta first aid kits  nifty


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

i dont have a kit per say but my grey stand has a shelf with water conditioner, melafix,, primafix, whitespot treatment some other stuff a little basket holding all my master test kit bits a few 5ml and 1ml syringes for getting the right doses for medications and also sucking water out of the tank for the test tubes. 
i also have my food stored all over the place; the micro pellets are by the lady tank cause thats who its for *guppies* and the algae pellets are there also cause the cat fish is in there, um the pellets and daphina i have tipped a bit of each into little containers and stacked the rest in the freezer to get more life out of it ^-^


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Abby said:


> i dont have a kit per say but my grey stand has a shelf with water conditioner, melafix,, primafix, whitespot treatment some other stuff a little basket holding all my master test kit bits a few 5ml and 1ml syringes for getting the right doses for medications and also sucking water out of the tank for the test tubes.
> i also have my food stored all over the place; the micro pellets are by the lady tank cause thats who its for *guppies* and the algae pellets are there also cause the cat fish is in there, um the pellets and daphina i have tipped a bit of each into little containers and stacked the rest in the freezer to get more life out of it ^-^



I also have epson salt AQ salt and 2 3 gal critter keepers plus a heap of containers for QT then if i need a heater ive always got a spare somewhere


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

adamxaotmic said:


> Someone should package all this inside a 1gal Critter Keeper and sell them.
> As like an actual Betta first aid kit.



I actually looked on EBAY for a possible spawn set up, but nothing.


----------

